# Weird things that raccoons do...



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

I've got two relatively new ones:


1) she drums her chest when she gets really excited.. usually whilst playing. It's almost involuntary... Do other raccoons do this? 

2) she blows her nose like a human.This is part of her morning grooming routine.. she use her paws to hold her nose while she does this. She's even used a tissue to do this a few times. I was amazed.. but then she proceeded to eat the same tissue :lol2:


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

NinaDee said:


> I've got two relatively new ones:
> 
> 
> 1) she drums her chest when she gets really excited.. usually whilst playing. It's almost involuntary... Do other raccoons do this?
> ...


:lol2::lol2::lol2:
Although i don't have my raccoon yet, i can't wait for this hehe!. Yours sound adorable by the way!


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

snowdrop said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> Although i don't have my raccoon yet, i can't wait for this hehe!. Yours sound adorable by the way!


Mimi makes chattering noises when she is excited, Anoushka does a funny little jumpy thing and Oreo charges round really fast :2thumb:


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

africa said:


> Mimi makes chattering noises when she is excited, Anoushka does a funny little jumpy thing and Oreo charges round really fast :2thumb:


Hehe carn't wait to meet them :2thumb: just waiting for the girls to get there butts in gear:whistling2:


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

africa said:


> Mimi makes chattering noises when she is excited, Anoushka does a funny little jumpy thing and Oreo charges round really fast :2thumb:


Indy does the excited jump while running around sometimes too! 
I should really video her doing her chest drum thing, it's too funny. Once she even fell over doing it, bless.


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

snowdrop said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> Although i don't have my raccoon yet, i can't wait for this hehe!. Yours sound adorable by the way!



Awww when are you getting yours? I remember when I was about to get Indy, it felt like expecting a real baby (well at least how I'd imagine that would feel haha)!


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

And she also gets really jealous of the laptop :lol2:


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

Atuki raccoon is a menace! he steals things from around the house and then washes them in my dogs big water bowl. last night it was a box of tampax from the shopping bags and my daughters bra. As soon as he has saturated what he has taken he high tails it. I got it on viedo, will try and upload it. Also his constant washing things has destroyed my wooden fooring, water all seeped into the joins and its warped and blown.......so now its his new mission to pull the laminate off and hide the bits behind the sofas.


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

I found it. Just cick on it to play.




Also Atuki hides his eyes with his paws when we try to baby him and give him cuddles when he is busy. Its a "on no, the shame" sort of look.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

fantapants said:


> I found it. Just cick on it to play.
> 
> [URL=http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg281/tinkerbruce/th_atukibra017.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> ...


Awwww....that's amazing!:flrt:

I'd love to meet one properly.


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

mrcriss said:


> Awwww....that's amazing!:flrt:
> 
> I'd love to meet one properly.


We often have visitors to meet Atuki, they come to see him not us.....we are just the owners!:lol2:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

You see, my plan for next year is to get either a skunk, a raccoon, or coatis. I'm waiting til next year so I can make sure everything is set up right. Now, being an ex-zoo keeper, I have plenty of experience of working with similar (otters, binturongs, fossas etc), but not actually those three...so I can't decide which would suit me best.:hmm:

(sorry for hijacking the thread with my irrelevant wibblings)


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

NinaDee said:


> Awww when are you getting yours? I remember when I was about to get Indy, it felt like expecting a real baby (well at least how I'd imagine that would feel haha)!


I've found the perfect raccoon mummy, she's will be going down soon for a 'dirty weekend' :lol2: If she gets pregnant then i'm looking about another 4/5 months, I can't wait ! We've all wanted one for a long time and are now willing to take the jump, and to be honest i'm sure we wont regret a thing!  We even have a name for the little mr  x


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

mrcriss said:


> You see, my plan for next year is to get either a skunk, a raccoon, or coatis. I'm waiting til next year so I can make sure everything is set up right. Now, being an ex-zoo keeper, I have plenty of experience of working with similar (otters, binturongs, fossas etc), but not actually those three...so I can't decide which would suit me best.:hmm:
> 
> (sorry for hijacking the thread with my irrelevant wibblings)



You arent far from me, i live in Skelmersdale and you would be more than welcome to meet Atuki and have a play with him. It often helps to spend a little time with them so you can gauge if you could cope or not. I just took the jump and i dotn regret it at all


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

Ali - the video is great - I could never cope but I bet he makes you smile every day x


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

fantapants said:


> You arent far from me, i live in Skelmersdale and you would be more than welcome to meet Atuki and have a play with him. It often helps to spend a little time with them so you can gauge if you could cope or not. I just took the jump and i dotn regret it at all


Thats a very kind offer...I would love to come and play with Atuki sometime:2thumb: You can't beat real experience when it comes to choosing a new animal.

We should try sort out a mutually good time


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

mrcriss said:


> Thats a very kind offer...I would love to come and play with Atuki sometime:2thumb: You can't beat real experience when it comes to choosing a new animal.
> 
> We should try sort out a mutually good time


Im at home most evenings and thats when Atuki is most active too. Just let me know when you want to pop over


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

fantapants said:


> Im at home most evenings and thats when Atuki is most active too. Just let me know when you want to pop over


Brilliant! cheers:2thumb:


----------



## mimozine (Feb 4, 2011)

fantapants said:


> Atuki raccoon is a menace! he steals things from around the house and then washes them in my dogs big water bowl. last night it was a box of tampax from the shopping bags and my daughters bra. As soon as he has saturated what he has taken he high tails it. I got it on viedo, will try and upload it. Also his constant washing things has destroyed my wooden fooring, water all seeped into the joins and its warped and blown.......so now its his new mission to pull the laminate off and hide the bits behind the sofas.


Ooh Buffy done that to my floor too,even moved furniture o hide bits,i wouldnt mind but she keeps her enclosure pristine,i may well move in there instead! Have been laughing so hard at all the things they have all been up to,it takes a special kind of insanity to share your life with them i think!If anyone is ever round York area we would love a playdate with another raccoony loon,or even she would prob just love someone different to visit!


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

mrcriss said:


> Brilliant! cheers:2thumb:


That's a really good idea. At least then you'll know what you getting yourself into :lol2:


----------

